# Frozen Embryo Transfer Success Stories



## Hayley86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello All,

I’m in search for FET success stories. 
The IVF journey is a long one, we’re all aware of the odds and that it doesn’t always work and may not work but I’m in search for success stories, miracle stories to offer all of us and those embarking on an FET in 2020 some hope. 

My partner and I welcomed our first daughter in July 2019 via ICSI owing to male factor  infertility. We were very lucky that all worked first time around.
We were treated at The Women’s Clinic , Harley Street. Today we contacted the clinic to discuss a possible frozen embryo transfer for Spring of this year. I’m excited but also anxious and scared as the journey is a long and tough one.

I hope to hear stories that can offer us all hope. 
Embryo/s grade?
Number of embryos transferred?
Number of cycles?

Anyone out there been treated at The London Women’s Clinic, any stories to share?

Wishing everyone the best of luck 😊


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

I read and didn’t want to run....
So my first ICSI was in 2007 which was a first time success and she’s a stroppy teenager sat next to me  now (hehe) 
I had a fresh cycle back in October again which was another positive but sadly early miscarriage (but still worked at first)
I have just today had my first FET and I chose to have 2 put back as they were my last 2 so wanted them go in together, I find out on 22nd the outcome but I must say FET is such a hugeeeee difference compared to a fresh cycle it’s so much more chilled and straight forward and has actually be a pleasure this time as I was poorly with my fresh cycle so this FET has been great compared to a fresh 
Goodluck whatever u choose hunnie

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Hayley86 (Jul 4, 2018)

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 said:


> Sent you a PM! &#128522;


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

We had a freeze all round due to OHSS. There were 8 embryos frozen, one was a stand out grade 1 day 3 and the rest were a mixture of day 5 and 6 blastocysts.

We had the day 3 embryo thawed and it became a 5Ba blast and is now our 21 month old son. Second FET was a day 5 blast (4Bb) and my wife is 15w pregnant.

We did mild IVF at Create St Paul's. 

Feel free to ask any questions x


----------



## Someday Mama (May 19, 2018)

Hayley86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm in search for FET success stories.
> The IVF journey is a long one, we're all aware of the odds and that it doesn't always work and may not work but I'm in search for success stories, miracle stories to offer all of us and those embarking on an FET in 2020 some hope.
> ...


Hi @Hayley

I have a success stories. 2 frozen embryos were put into me on 9 August 2018 and I delivered 2 beautiful boys in on 8 April 2019.

I defrosted all my 7 and grew them to day 5. The doctors put the best 2 in.

Grades B and BC.

I hope this helps. Feel free to ask any questions.

Xxxx
2 Kings Mama 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

